# Seed selection



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I am in the process of planning my fall overseed and I am trying to select a good seed blend.

I have some areas that are full sun and others that are very dense shade. One of the dense shade areas will be a full renovation. Other areas are just an overseed.

I love tall fescue. Could I get away with a 75/25 mix of tall/fine fescue to use in both the full sun and dense shade areas for an overseed? How about for renovation and reseeding in the dense shade? Should I go more like 50/50 in that area?

Also, would these two blends from United Seeds be good options:

Super Turf I Tall Fescue w/Lateral Spread
Super Shade Fine Fescue Blend

I am also considering from Seed Superstore:

SS1002 Tall Fescue Shade Blend
SS8000 No-Mow Hard Fescue Blend


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I think you can get a TTTF blend from Hogan for a much better price. Give them a call, and you will be asked to describe your property, shade/sun, and expectations. Mr. Hogan or his son will steer you in the right direction.

I bought their TTTF blend and couldn't be happier with it. Quick germination, good color, and great disease resistance. The TTTF does very well in both shade and full sun here in NJ for me.

Another recent related thread can be found here


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

@Jconnelly6b Thanks. I read that thread and the one linked in it. How is the Hogan TTTF blend working out in your very shady areas, say 3 hours a day of sun? I may just do all TTTF even in the shady areas if it's working well for you.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm going to buy mine from Hogan, and talked with Bob and his son about the blends that they have. They're extremely knowledgeable, so I'm sure you can't go wrong with any of their blends. That said, I am looking for the darkest colors that I can get, with high ratings for quality in the transition zone (so may be different than your needs), so have decided to make my own blend. I've settled on Firewall, Hounddog 8, and Rowdy (I'll use Rebounder if they can't get Rowdy). The info sheet on Firewall states that it has very good performance in the shade... about 25% of my yard is pretty shaded, with most of the rest being full sun, depending on the time of the day. So, if you wanted to pick your own blend, I would try to make sure that at least 1 of the cultivars is noted for good performance in the shade. The "which cultivar" discussion is probably about as objective as the "which oil is the best" on any motorcycle or car forum, but just my 2 cents. I've done more research on the various cultivars than I care to admit 

In terms of different seed in different areas, my guess is that that would be the best route to go from a "turf success" standpoint, but if going that route, you would want to make sure that all of the seed cultivars you're using have a similar color rating. You can find these ratings on the NTEP report (http://www.ntep.org/reports/tf12/tf12_18-3/tf12_18-3.htm). I made this mistake using different seed in my backyard than in the front, and the backyard is noticeably darker than the front, regardless of any added N or Iron.

Lastly, I'm pretty new to applying my own herbicides/fungicides, but one of the reasons I'm staying with only 1 turf type is that some products are labeled for some grasses and not others. This is most often split into cool and warm season, but it might be worth researching if any of the common products you use are labeled for TTTF but not Fine Fescue, or the other way around. I doubt you'd have any issues - both types being fescue grasses would seem to me that this is not a concern. But, for me, it's just easier to make sure the product is labeled for fescue, and not have to worry about anything else.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@NashDad "ROWDY" is much better then Firewall in the shade. Ranked # 1 in recent NTEP shade tests.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Good to know! I actually didn't pay too much attention to the shade ratings, but certainly a consideration if an area is very shaded - not as much of a concern for my yard, since the shaded area is probably right at the threshold between shade and sun.

Just talked with Steven at Hogan and he confirmed that they will get Rowdy, probably late August/early September. This one is ranked in the top 20 in every category other than leaf texture (for locations most like mine), so definitely going with that one.

For the other 2, I just picked the top performers that fit my criteria from the list on Hogan's website, didn't want to bother them too much with looking up other varieties that aren't listed.

Also just fyi @CPA Nerd... Not sure about the prices of the blends you were looking, but Hogan quoted $2.20/# for a "custom" mix, and they'll blend it for you. The Hogan Blends are $2.10/#.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

My biggest and only real concern is the sense shade areas. I am unsure if TTTF blend would hold up. I will call up Hogan and talk to Bob again.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I spoke with Steven and he recommended the Par 5 mix, which is 60% tall fescue, 30% fine fescue and 10% KBG. He said I could overseed both the full sun and dense shade areas with this mix. Obviously he said a tall fescue or KBG in full sun and fine fescue in shade is ideal, but if I wanted the same across all areas this is my best bet.

Has anybody here ever tried the Tall Fescue Shade Blend from seed superstore? Any reason this couldn't work well in dense shade?

www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100073/ss1002-tall-fescue-shade-blend


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> I spoke with Steven and he recommended the Par 5 mix, which is 60% tall fescue, 30% fine fescue and 10% KBG. He said I could overseed both the full sun and dense shade areas with this mix. Obviously he said a tall fescue or KBG in full sun and fine fescue in shade is ideal, but if I wanted the same across all areas this is my best bet.
> 
> Has anybody here ever tried the Tall Fescue Shade Blend from seed superstore? Any reason this couldn't work well in dense shade?
> 
> www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100073/ss1002-tall-fescue-shade-blend


I just ordered the par 5 today for a pretty shaded area in the front of my yard...Bob said he formulated this blend himself tweaking it through the years. He said he has had very good results from this mix. I'll be seeding in the front if my house this fall so we shall see.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I think you can get a TTTF blend from Hogan for a much better price. Give them a call, and you will be asked to describe your property, shade/sun, and expectations. Mr. Hogan or his son will steer you in the right direction.
> 
> I bought their TTTF blend and couldn't be happier with it. Quick germination, good color, and great disease resistance. The TTTF does very well in both shade and full sun here in NJ for me.
> 
> Another recent related thread can be found here


Son-in-law, I believe.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I've been reading the forums and I see differing opinions about mixing in some KBG when overseeding. I've never done an overseed myself before, so I want to learn what I can and have a realistic chance of good germination.

Since KBG germinates much slower than TTTF, wouldn't I end up with three very different length grasses a few weeks after seeding?

Longest: existing turf
Middle: newly seeded TTTF
Shortest: newly seeded KBG

Wouldn't I have to eventually mow and end up harming the KBG?
Or if I don't mow, wouldn't the very long existing turf and new TTTF shade out the KBG and kill it off anyway?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ yes to all of the above.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> ^ yes to all of the above.


That's what I thought. So basically, I should overseed with TTTF and skip the KBG.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Or use a PGR (plant growth regulator) on the existing turf to give the KBG a fighting chance.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Or use a PGR (plant growth regulator) on the existing turf to give the KBG a fighting chance.


Thanks and good point. But being a relative novice, I'll just go all TTTF this go around. In future years I can always add KBG and get creative with cutting heights or using PGRs. I'm not even sure if my lawn has KBG now.


----------

